# Titanium Anodizing



## Silver (19/5/19)

Saw this on Twitter and thought it was interesting

Didn't know that you can anodize titanium in different colours without dyes - based on the the thickness of the oxide which is from the different anodizing voltage







@Rob Fisher , i seem to recall you had some high end titanium devices? Am wondering if they were anodized in different colours?

Here's the webpage:
http://www.torontocycles.com/Titanium_Anodizing.html
(A bicycle shop - lol)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/19)

Yip I had Odis Flows done... Purple, Blue and Gold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

